# M9 Failure to Extract?



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2011)

What are the top 3 reasons for an M9 Failure to Extract?

I have an old (25 plus years) M9 and it has FTE'd on the last two range trips.
Cleaned and lubed it good, but if that doesn't do the trick; then what direction should I go?


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2011)

Weak extractor spring?


----------



## JBS (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the same problem when I use cheap ammo- particularly this cheap stuff I bought 1,000 rounds of for target practice. FTE constantly, about 3 out of every 10 rounds or so.

The bad ammo- for me- is Remington UMC "Mega Pack":







I keep all my weapons impeccably clean and serviceable, and the FTE never happens for me with good ammo. My 2 cents before you do anything, check if it is your ammo, and rule that out first.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 3, 2011)

+1 on the ammo check.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 3, 2011)

Use FrogLube!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Check the extractor, the ejector and the ammo.

Make sure the extractor is clean, not broken and I would replace the spring.

Make sure the ejector is not bent or broken.

Try 3 or 4 different types of ammo, I have always used Federal and Winchester in my M9.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 3, 2011)

Will clean and lube again.
Have a variety of ammo; and will hit the range on Tues.


----------

